# [RamNode] 38% OFF FOR LIFE! SSD & SSD-Cached VPSs from $1.24/mo! [#1 SSD VPS]



## Nick_A (Sep 26, 2013)

*RamNode - High Performance SSD and SSD-Cached VPSs

38% OFF FOR LIFE! *

*USE CODE **38RLY*

*About Us*

*RamNode LLC* exists for one purpose: to provide affordable VPSs with powerful features. Our years of hosting experience as both clients and providers have inspired us to offer the kind of hosting that clients want at the kind of prices clients want to pay. Though our prices are low, performance is our main focus. We know that our best assets are our loyal customers, so we strive to provide hosting they will rave about to their fellow internet users. Our SSD and SSD-cached VPSs are perfect for a wide range of applications. With our top quality hardware, we can guarantee that our clients will get the most bang for their buck.

Our SuperMicro enterprise grade servers are stocked with *Samsung* and *Intel SSDs* in lightning fast, LSI-powered *RAID10* arrays. Our servers provide incredible I/O as well as the safety of drive redundancy. We use powerful *Intel Ivy* and *Sandy Bridge* processors on our VPS nodes. CPU is allocated on a fair share basis per VPS, only limited by the number of cores in each plan.

Our VPSs are hosted in *Atlanta*, *Seattle*, and *The Netherlands*. Our US servers are located at 55 Marietta (Atlanta) and The Westin (Seattle), where we own all of our hardware and network (*AS3842*). We have partnered with a provider in the Dataplace data center in the Netherlands to be able to offer our great plans in Europe as well.

RamNode offers *KVM* and *OpenVZ* VPSs. We also offer optional *DDoS protection* for our Seattle location. Please see below for more details.

*=====================================*

*VPS Features*

In addition to our *great hardware*, each VPS comes with the following features:


*SolusVM control panel*

*1Gbps fair share port speed*
*Free DNS hosting*
*INSTANT setup*
*Automated backups*
*Optional DDoS protection for Seattle servers*
*=====================================*

*OpenVZ SSD VPS Plans*

*128MB SVZ*


RAM: 128MB
VSwap: 128MB
Cores: 1 @ 3.3GHz+
5GB RAID10 SSD Space
1 IPv4 Address
16 IPv6 Addresses
500GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $24.00/yr *$14.88/yr* - *Order Now*: *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE* | *NETHERLANDS*
------------------------------------------------------
*256MB SVZ*


RAM: 256MB
VSwap: 256MB
Cores: 1 @ 3.3GHz+
10GB RAID10 SSD Space
1 IPv4 Address
16 IPv6 Addresses
1000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $12.75/qtr *$7.90/qtr* - *Order Now*: *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE* | *NETHERLANDS*
------------------------------------------------------
*512MB SVZ*


RAM: 512MB
VSwap: 512MB
Cores: 2 @ 3.3GHz+
20GB RAID10 SSD Space
1 IPv4 Address
16 IPv6 Addresses
2000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $7.50/mo *$4.60/mo* - *Order Now*: *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE* | *NETHERLANDS*
------------------------------------------------------
*1024MB SVZ*


RAM: 1024MB
VSwap: 1024MB
Cores: 4 @ 3.3GHz+
30GB RAID10 SSD Space
1 IPv4 Address (+1 FREE)
16 IPv6 Addresses
3000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $15.00/mo *$9.30/mo* - *Order Now*: *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE* | *NETHERLANDS*
------------------------------------------------------
*2048MB SVZ*


RAM: 2048MB
VSwap: 2048MB
Cores: 4 @ 3.3GHz+
40GB RAID10 SSD Space
1 IPv4 Address (+1 FREE)
16 IPv6 Addresses
4000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $30.00/mo *$18.60/mo* - *Order Now*: *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE* | *NETHERLANDS*
------------------------------------------------------
*4096MB SVZ*


RAM: 4096MB
VSwap: 4096MB
Cores: 4 @ 3.3GHz+
60GB RAID10 SSD Space
1 IPv4 Address (+1 FREE)
16 IPv6 Addresses
5000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $60.00/mo *$37.20/mo* - *Order Now*: *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE* | *NETHERLANDS*
------------------------------------------------------
*=====================================*

*OpenVZ SSD-Cached VPS Plans*

*128MB CVZ-E5*


RAM: 128MB
VSwap: 128MB
Cores: 1 @ 2.3GHz+
50GB RAID10 SSD-Cached HDD Space
1 IPv4 Address
16 IPv6 Addresses
500GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $24.00/yr *$14.88/yr* - *Order Now*: *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE* | *NETHERLANDS*
------------------------------------------------------
*256MB CVZ-E5*


RAM: 256MB
VSwap: 256MB
Cores: 1 @ 2.3GHz+
90GB RAID10 SSD-Cached HDD Space
1 IPv4 Address
16 IPv6 Addresses
1000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $12.75/qtr *$7.90/qtr* - *Order Now*: *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE* | *NETHERLANDS*
------------------------------------------------------
*512MB CVZ-E5*


RAM: 512MB
VSwap: 512MB
Cores: 2 @ 2.3GHz+
120GB RAID10 SSD-Cached HDD Space
1 IPv4 Address
16 IPv6 Addresses
2000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $7.50/mo *$4.65/mo* - *Order Now*: *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE* | *NETHERLANDS*
------------------------------------------------------
*1024MB CVZ-E5*


RAM: 1024MB
VSwap: 1024MB
Cores: 4 @ 2.3GHz+
150GB RAID10 SSD-Cached HDD Space
1 IPv4 Address (+1 FREE)
16 IPv6 Addresses
3000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $15.00/mo *$9.30/mo* - *Order Now*: *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE* | *NETHERLANDS*
------------------------------------------------------
*2048MB CVZ-E5*


RAM: 2048MB
VSwap: 2048MB
Cores: 4 @ 2.3GHz+
200GB RAID10 SSD-Cached HDD Space
1 IPv4 Address (+1 FREE)
16 IPv6 Addresses
4000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $30.00/mo *$18.60/mo* - *Order Now*: *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE* | *NETHERLANDS*
------------------------------------------------------
*4096MB CVZ-E5*


RAM: 4096MB
VSwap: 4096MB
Cores: 4 @ 2.3GHz+
250GB RAID10 SSD-Cached HDD Space
1 IPv4 Address (+1 FREE)
16 IPv6 Addresses
5000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $60.00/mo *$37.20/mo* - *Order Now*: *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE* | *NETHERLANDS*
------------------------------------------------------
*=====================================*

*KVM SSD VPS Plans*

*256MB SKVM*


RAM: 256MB
Cores: 1 @ 3.3GHz+
5GB RAID10 SSD Space
1 IPv4 Address
16 IPv6 Addresses
1000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $6.00/mo *$3.72/mo* - *Order Now*: *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE* | *NETHERLANDS*
------------------------------------------------------
*512MB SKVM*


RAM: 512MB
Cores: 2 @ 3.3GHz+
10GB RAID10 SSD Space
1 IPv4 Address
16 IPv6 Addresses
2000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $12.00/mo *$7.44/mo* - *Order Now*: *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE* | *NETHERLANDS*
------------------------------------------------------
*1024MB SKVM*


RAM: 1024MB
Cores: 4 @ 3.3GHz+
20GB RAID10 SSD Space
1 IPv4 Address (+1 FREE)
16 IPv6 Addresses
3000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $24.00/mo *$14.88/mo* - *Order Now*: *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE* | *NETHERLANDS*
------------------------------------------------------
*2048MB SKVM*


RAM: 2048MB
Cores: 4 @ 3.3GHz+
30GB RAID10 SSD Space
1 IPv4 Address (+1 FREE)
16 IPv6 Addresses
4000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $48.00/mo *$29.76/mo* - *Order Now*: *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE* | *NETHERLANDS*
------------------------------------------------------
*4096MB SKVM*


RAM: 4096MB
Cores: 4 @ 3.3GHz+
45GB RAID10 SSD Space
1 IPv4 Address (+1 FREE)
16 IPv6 Addresses
5000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $96.00/mo *$59.52/mo* - *Order Now*: *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE* | *NETHERLANDS*
------------------------------------------------------
*=====================================*

*KVM SSD-Cached VPS Plans*

*256MB CKVM-E5*


RAM: 256MB
Cores: 1 @ 2.3GHz+
20GB RAID10 SSD-Cached HDD Space
1 IPv4 Address
16 IPv6 Addresses
1000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $6.00/mo *$3.72/mo* - *Order Now*: *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE* | *NETHERLANDS*
------------------------------------------------------
*512MB CKVM-E5*


RAM: 512MB
Cores: 2 @ 2.3GHz+
50GB RAID10 SSD-Cached HDD Space
1 IPv4 Address
16 IPv6 Addresses
2000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $12.00/mo *$7.44/mo* - *Order Now*: *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE* | *NETHERLANDS*
------------------------------------------------------
*1024MB CKVM-E5*


RAM: 1024MB
Cores: 4 @ 2.3GHz+
80GB RAID10 SSD-Cached HDD Space
1 IPv4 Address (+1 FREE)
16 IPv6 Addresses
3000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $24.00/mo *$14.88/mo* - *Order Now*: *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE* | *NETHERLANDS*
------------------------------------------------------
*2048MB CKVM-E5*


RAM: 2048MB
Cores: 4 @ 2.3GHz+
100GB RAID10 SSD-Cached HDD Space
1 IPv4 Address (+1 FREE)
16 IPv6 Addresses
4000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $48.00/mo *$29.76/mo* - *Order Now*: *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE* | *NETHERLANDS*
------------------------------------------------------
*4096MB CKVM-E5*


RAM: 4096MB
Cores: 4 @ 2.3GHz+
120GB RAID10 SSD-Cached HDD Space
1 IPv4 Address (+1 FREE)
16 IPv6 Addresses
5000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $96.00/mo *$59.52/mo* - *Order Now*: *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE* | *NETHERLANDS*
------------------------------------------------------

*=====================================*

*FAQ*

*How long does VPS setup take?*
Your VPS will be setup *INSTANTLY* upon receipt of payment (unless we happen to be out of stock). KVM VPSs are available instantly, but you are responsible for installing the OS (KVM Guide).

*How can I pay?*
We accept PayPal and Google Wallet.

*Do you have a money back guarantee?*
We have a 3 day money back guarantee on your first invoice of your first service as long as your account is in good standing.

*How long have you been in business?*
RamNode LLC was founded in June 2012. We have hosted thousands of clients in other professional capacities since 2006.

*What's the best way to get help when I need it?*
Our VPSs are unmanaged, but you can open a ticket for acceptable support requests. We are also available on Live Chat, Skype, and IRC.

*What kind of hardware do you use?*
We use Intel Ivy and Sandy Bridge CPUs, LSI RAID cards, Samsung and Intel SSDs, and Western Digital and Seagate enterprise HDDs.

*How fast is your network?*
Our VPS nodes are connected to the internet at 1Gbps. Your VPS can use all of that speed on a fair share basis.

*Do you have any network tests?*
Test IPs:
    https://clientarea.ramnode.com/knowledgebase.php?action=displayarticle&id=17

Test File Downloads:
    https://clientarea.ramnode.com/knowledgebase.php?action=displayarticle&id=18

*What is the difference between SSD and SSD-Cached?*
Our SSD VPSs are built with RAID10 arrays of pure SSD storage. They are some of the fastest on the market. Our SSD-Cached VPSs are also very quick, but come with more space. They store "hot" data (data frequently accessed by the server) in a RAID10 array of SSDs. Less frequently accessed data is stored on HDDs. The whole process is automated by our high performance RAID cards.

*What is the difference between KVM and OpenVZ?*
KVM is true virtualization where the VPS operates as its own server, independently of the host node. OpenVZ is a container style of virtualization which relies on the host node's kernel. KVM has no restrictions in terms of functionality, but it has more overhead than OpenVZ. OpenVZ is constrained by the host node kernel, but it has less overhead in the containers themselves.

*What operating systems are available?*
We offer a variety of Linux and Windows* 32 and 64-bit OS templates and ISOs. *Client is responsible for Windows license.

*Do you offer cPanel?*
Yes, we are an *official cPanel NOC*. You can order a cPanel/WHM VPS license here.

*Do you offer DNS hosting?*
Yes, we offer free cPanel DNS hosting here.

*Do you offer DDoS protection?*
Yes, we offer DDoS filtering for our Seattle location. Please see this article.

*Can I use my VPS for ___?*
Please see our AUP.

*What control panel comes with your VPSs?*
Our VPSs come with the SolusVM control panel.

*Do you provide automated backups?*
Yes, we take automated backups of each VPS image on a weekly or monthly basis depending on the plan. We store one backup at a time, which can be restored upon request. Backups are not guaranteed and should not replace your own backups.

*=====================================*

*Other Info*

*Affiliate System*
Sign up for our affiliate system and you can earn a credit for your account of 8% from each invoice of new clients you refer to us.

*=====================================*

*Contact Us*

There are a variety of ways you can contact us:
*Sales*: sales[at]ramnode.com
*Support*: support[at]ramnode.com
*Accounts*: accounts[at]ramnode.com
*Skype*: RamNode
*Twitter*: RamNode
*Facebook*: RamNode Fan Page
*IRC*: #ramnode on irc.netchat.io (WebChat)

You can also catch us on Live Chat or open up a ticket from the *Client Area*.


----------

